# My 1966 GTO frame off project



## 1966 GTO (Nov 18, 2010)

Just thought Id show off my project and see what you guys think. Its a 1966 GTO, black on black 4 speed AC car. It is a frame off restoration, the car has been acid dipped even though it was a rust free Oaklahoma car and all the body work has been done, Its all GM sheet metal except the hood. The suspension has been completely rebuilt with polyurethane bushings, 4 wheel disc brakes, koni shocks, and a 2 inch lowering kit. Im also having a 400 built for it. We should be ready to paint it in the next week or so. This is a family project that me, my dad, and my grandpa are doing and so far its been a lot of fun. arty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

nice job 1966, sure your dad and grandpa have enjoyed the time spent too, have my daughter and her boyfriend helping alot with mine

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Really nice build, love it!
Who gets to drive it first?


----------



## 1966 GTO (Nov 18, 2010)

Yea we have had some great times working on it together. And im not sure who gets to drive it first but i bet it will be an interesting arguement to watch! Haha


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Grandpa should go first!:cheers


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice. Great they have the hoods available to you. Was the fit ok? Are you painting back to original color?


----------



## 1966 GTO (Nov 18, 2010)

We were very surprised with how well the repro hood is, The only thing is the metal is a little thinner than a GM hood. And yes its going to be painted black again


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

1966 GTO said:


> Just thought Id show off my project and see what you guys think. Its a 1966 GTO, black on black 4 speed AC car. It is a frame off restoration, the car has been acid dipped even though it was a rust free Oaklahoma car and all the body work has been done, Its all GM sheet metal except the hood. The suspension has been completely rebuilt with polyurethane bushings, 4 wheel disc brakes, koni shocks, and a 2 inch lowering kit. Im also having a 400 built for it. We should be ready to paint it in the next week or so. This is a family project that me, my dad, and my grandpa are doing and so far its been a lot of fun. arty:



VERY Nice !!!! :agree

Keep us posted.

Bear


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

it sure looks nice underneath. dont forget to wrap the bottom like a Christmas present or it will all be covered with overspray!


----------



## 1966 GTO (Nov 18, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> it sure looks nice underneath. dont forget to wrap the bottom like a Christmas present or it will all be covered with overspray!


 Oh yea tons of tape and paper.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i use plastic. less likely to have gaps. and not as much time spent laying on your back.:lol:


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

Look great. Sound like you going in a good derection. I just hope some day i can get one of mine to look that good


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Shane, sorry if you've already answered this question before, but are you a single stage guy or a BC/CC guy? That blue paint job there has got me drooling.


----------



## 1966 GTO (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks everybody, if my computer would cooperate i would upload some more pictures


----------

